# Odd...but funny



## Scotty32 (Feb 18, 2010)

"...Has any other brother anything to offer?"

"Yes W.M. -
You know, being a mason is a lot like peeing on yourself. Others might see it, but only I can feel the warmth that it brings. Thank you."


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 18, 2010)

haha


----------



## JTM (Feb 22, 2010)

that guy always has the best things to offer before lodge is closed.


----------

